# Morphs



## Newbie07 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi all,
How do i find what morphs are native to a species and what morphs are out there?
I cant seem to find anything on the different morphs of a species and if the pythons with the morphs are crosses or pure.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JoshsAussieReptiles (Aug 11, 2020)

The search for information on morphs often a battle that continues to change in the sense that new combos/morphs are being produced every year or so. 

If you can be more specific to say a group like Ants, Carpets or Aspidites, that will greatly improve your searching. 

For the Ants and Carpets there are the "The Complete ..." book series which covers species, morphs and mixes. 

Other than that, you're best bet is probably to just keep an eye out there, see what breeders suggest, if there is a particular morph or species you are interested in, see who is breeding it and what the history is of the trait. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Newbie07 (Aug 13, 2020)

thank you!


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 13, 2020)

I would wait on buying the complete carpet python as Nick Mutton is currently writing the CCP version 2, Updated with all the new morphs in the last few year and more "rare" types


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Aug 13, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I would wait on buying the complete carpet python as Nick Mutton is currently writing the CCP version 2, Updated with all the new morphs in the last few year and more "rare" types


Herptology, could you notify me when that book comes out. I'm trying to do as much study into that sort of stuff as possible.


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 13, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Herptology, could you notify me when that book comes out. I'm trying to do as much study into that sort of stuff as possible.


sure thing chicken wing

a good one to learn morphs is Kev McCurleys' Ultimate ball python, weighs about the same as a brick (just weighed it its 2.1kg) and its just full of Morphs and how they avhieved it and understanding genetics and all that fancy stuff, although obviously their morphs are different to Carpet pythons, but you will learn alot about what you can pair to what to make what

Complete carpet python 1 is definitely a good read, if you can get it then get it, but #2 coming out (i dont know when, last i saw he was asking for pictures of morphs/line breeding projects)


----------



## Shaggers89 (Aug 14, 2020)

Herptology said:


> sure thing chicken wing
> 
> a good one to learn morphs is Kev McCurleys' Ultimate ball python, weighs about the same as a brick (just weighed it its 2.1kg) and its just full of Morphs and how they avhieved it and understanding genetics and all that fancy stuff, although obviously their morphs are different to Carpet pythons, but you will learn alot about what you can pair to what to make what
> 
> Complete carpet python 1 is definitely a good read, if you can get it then get it, but #2 coming out (i dont know when, last i saw he was asking for pictures of morphs/line breeding projects)


Highly recoomend that book but yes it is a brick i have the complete carpet python 1 and is certainly a good read. no2 will probably have to be added to my collection.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jan 7, 2021)

Herptology said:


> sure thing chicken wing


Chicken wing? Seriously? I thought I grew out of that nickname when I started doing dumbbell curls. Clearly it hasn't paid off.
Anyway I will take a look at that book. Sounds pretty good.


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 7, 2021)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Chicken wing? Seriously? I thought I grew out of that nickname when I started doing dumbbell curls. Clearly it hasn't paid off.
> Anyway I will take a look at that book. Sounds pretty good.


It has lots of pictures


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jan 7, 2021)

Herptology said:


> It has lots of pictures


Pictures! Is it a popup book?


----------

